# problèmes sur mac g4 bipro



## castaeplacpa (23 Mars 2012)

bonjour tt le monde.
alors que j'explique.
j'ai un mac g4 bipro 2x1,25ghz, 2g de ram.
jusqu'au mois dernier j'avais 2 systemes d'exploitation sur 2 disques differents.
-un disque avec os 10.3.9 pour faire tourner un vieux protools 
-un disque avec un os 10.4.11 pour internet, texte et tout le reste.

premier problème: mon disque avec 10.4.11 m'a laché, je me retrouve donc avec un 10.3.9 pour tout et là, ça ne va pas du tout. firefox plante régulierement. itunes pareil et vlc itou. enfin tout crash quand il veut (sauf protools).

deuxieme problème: environ toutes les 4/5h le mac se fige, apparait la page noir avec le gros bouton power me demandant de redémarrer physiquement (sur la tour).
ça n'est pas fixe, aujourd'hui pas de souçi par exemple.

donc, que dois-je faire? je ne suis pas un génie de l'informatique.
ensuite je chercherai à réinstaller un autre os plus récent sur un autre disque pour revenir à ma configuration initiale, mais je ne sais pas si je suis au bon endroit pour ça.
si quelqu'un peut m'aider je lui en serait très reconnaissant!
merci!


----------



## lappartien (23 Mars 2012)

à priori les logs VLC ...étant peut-être optimisés pour tiger ont des pbs sur ppc (non intel) 10.3.9.
car effectivement il faudarit que tu regardes sur console pour voir ce qui déconne , car certes y a qqch qui tourne pas rond là-dedans....
la page noire avec le gros bouton power est un kernel panic.

Première chose: faire un nettoyage complet avec ONYX sans oublier les autorisations.
redémarrer ton mac avec les touches pomme/ALT/P/R enfoncées. attendre 3 boings
et voir ce que te dis console.
après on verra.


----------



## castaeplacpa (24 Mars 2012)

ok merci,
je fais régulierement du ménage avec onyx, autorisations comprises, je vais voir ce que me dit la console.


----------



## lappartien (24 Mars 2012)

Je viens de relire ton post. Tu as peut-être une MAJ à faire pour que les autres logs PPC fonctionnent bien avec ton DD 10.3.9 installé.perso je suis en 10.5.8 et ça fonctionne nickel sur un G4 bi pro 2X 1


----------



## castaeplacpa (24 Mars 2012)

maj ok, tout allait bien.
j'ai fait la manip au démarrage, ras, la console me donne juste:Mac OS X Version 10.3.9 (assemblage 7W98)
le mieux est que je trouve un 10.4 ou 10.5 à mettre sur un autre disque pour tout ce qui est internet et tout ça. l'ennui c'est que le kernel panic arrivait aussi sur mon 10.4 avant que le disque ne soit mort.
et là je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire pour résoudre ça. j'imagine bien qu'à distance la tache ne doit pas etre des plus simples, peut-etre vaut-il mieux que je fasse venir quelqu'un?


----------



## lappartien (24 Mars 2012)

qu'on s'entende bien: les logiciels installés sous 10.4 ne tournent pas sur 10.3 ou si?
si si, c'est normal que tu aies une panique à bord. Ce sont 2 systems différents.
j'ai un peu de mal à te suivre(c'est dû à mon âge aussi...)
donnes-nous plus d'infos sur tes DD (capacité/USB/FIREWIRE/???)et sur les logs que tu fais fonctionner sur 10.3.9 et qui merdent actuellement 
merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h33 ----------

quelle mAJ t'as fait?


----------



## castaeplacpa (24 Mars 2012)

qu'on s'entende bien: les logiciels installés sous 10.4 ne tournent pas sur 10.3 ou si?
si si, c'est normal que tu aies une panique à bord. Ce sont 2 systems différents.
j'ai un peu de mal à te suivre(c'est dû à mon âge aussi...)
donnes-nous plus d'infos sur tes DD (capacité/USB/FIREWIRE/???)et sur les logs que tu fais fonctionner sur 10.3.9 et qui merdent actuellement 
merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h33 ----------

quelle mAJ t'as fait?

oui je sais c'est pas très clair.
alors je fonctionne avec un dd ide de 80G pour le système.
mon os est le 10.3.9, et tous les logiciels installés sont les versions pour 10.3.
ça c'est le système qu'il me reste.

avant j'avais en plus de ça un autre dd ide de 160G sur lequel était installé un os 10.4.11.

quand je travaillait sur protools je démarrais sur le disque ou le 10.3.9 était installé,

quand je surfais sur le net, regardais des films, fesais du word ou excel je démarrais sur le disque ou était installé le 10.4.11.

et les kernel panic arrivait avec les 2 systèmes.

j'ai en plus un dd usb 500G en 2 partitions pour les sauvegardes.

j'ai perdu il y a 15 jours le dd de 160G ou était installé le 10.4.11 (disque dead)

je fonctionne donc maintenant uniquement avec 10.3.9 et ça rame, plante, mais on va laisser tomber ça, c'est un vieil o.s, qui n'est là que pour pouvoir faire tourner ma vieille version de protools (6.4) et faire fonctionner l'usine à gaz de carte son.

j'ai racheté un dd ide de 320G sur lequel j'aimerai installer un système plus récent pour tout ce qui est internet, films etc.. (10.5 je pense).

pour les màj j'ai fait menu pomme, mise à jour de logiciels.

j'ai verifié les versions de vlc, itunes, firefox tout va bien.

j'aimerai juste qu'il ne plante pas (kernel panic),  il le fesait avec les 2 disques cités plus haut il le fait donc maintenant seulement avec le 80G mais c'est parce que c'est le seul système qui reste..

je ne sais pas si j'ai été plus clair..


----------



## lappartien (24 Mars 2012)

sisi on y voit plus clair.

1/ le 10.3.9 avec protools te met en KP(panic) peut-être à cause de pro tools car pas vraiment de raison si tu utilises onyx régulièrement et réinitialise la pram .
2/ un disc dur de 500 go pour les sauvegardes ok même partitionné(?)(pourquoi? )
3/ 10.5 avec un 320 GO sur un g4 bi pro de 2go en mémoire nickel ça doit fonctionner à merveille.
4/ as-tu pu avoir accès à l'historique de console pour voir si tu accèdes au KP sur ton 10.4 ou 10.3?

10.5 étant meilleur que 10.3 à mon humble avis, refais peut-être une MAJ combo du system10.3 en attendant ton nouveau system...
c'est quoi ton usine à gaz carte son (pour protools?)
à mo avis humble tes ennuis ne peuvent venir que de là.http://www.google.fr/search?client=...oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&ei=MAhuT6CVCsXb0QWrp9SNAg

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h45 ----------

http://www.google.fr/search?client=...oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&ei=1AhuT_uZJeSf0QX3-p2OAg


----------



## castaeplacpa (24 Mars 2012)

lappartien a dit:


> sisi on y voit plus clair.
> 
> 1/ le 10.3.9 avec protools te met en KP(panic) peut-être à cause de pro tools car pas vraiment de raison si tu utilises onyx régulièrement et réinitialise la pram .
> 2/ un disc dur de 500 go pour les sauvegardes ok même partitionné(?)(pourquoi? )
> ...




le kernel panic arrivait aussi avec l'os 10.4.11, système sur lequel protools n'était pas installé.
après il s'agit d'une carte son 888 24i/o avec 2 cartes pci. cartes pci qui en effet devaient etre alimentées quand je me servait du 10.4.11, mais inutilisables.
j'ai aussi un hub usb à pas cher, et je me dit que tout ça  est alimenté par l'ordi, ce qui n'est peut etre pas le mieux.
je me dis donc que la source du problème doit etre materielle si le KP arrivait avec les 2 systèmes?

en tout cas merci encore de consacrer du temps à mon problème!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h15 ----------

pour l'historique de console, je suis dessus mais vu la masse d'infos je vais plutot noter l'heure du prochain KP et retourner voir..


----------



## lappartien (24 Mars 2012)

t'as déjà fait la moitié du chemin...
pour KP ça serait intéressant de voir justement pourquoi ça le faisait sur les eux systems. ça va vite à faire défiler... tu sais.


----------



## castaeplacpa (24 Mars 2012)

oui ça va vite, je m'y remet, mais l'historique ne remonte qu'à quelques jours, et je n'avais déjà qu'un seul système.. je vais voir ça
heu..au risque de paraitre hautement débile, je ne sais pas vraiment quoi chercher non plus..
panic, crash..
? ba, je trouverai bien


----------



## UnAncienDuMac (15 Avril 2012)

Bonjour

J'ai eu le même problème sur ma machine (je suppose que le votre est un MDD ?) : deux systèmes de génération différente sur deux disques, plantage général, j'ai conclu que ça ne pouvait pas fonctionner. J'ai donc installé le système le plus ancien (10.3.9) sur un disque externe connecté par FireWire et le plus récent (10.4.11) sur le disque interne. Il vous faudra prévoir un troisième disque pour sauvegarder tous vos documents personnels (textes, photos, sons etc...) pour faire une réinstallation à neuf sur les deux disques séparés.

Bon courage !


----------

